# California, its got to be YES on 22



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

*Proposition 22 Protects Right of App-Based Rideshare & Delivery Drivers to Choose Flexible Work as Independent Contractors*

Get the facts:

Current regulations are the wrong approach at the wrong time. App-Based home delivery is a lifeline in the pandemic! Its critical and its essential. New laws are threatening App based services at the worst time.

Proposition 22 would protect the right of app-based rideshare and delivery drivers to work as independent contractors if certain criteria are met, such as having control over their own hours and when, where, how long they work, and the ability to work for multiple platforms. It would preserve access to earning opportunities for struggling Californians needing to supplement lost income or jobs.

Proposition 22 requires app-based rideshare and delivery network companies to offer new protections and benefits for drivers, including:


*Earnings Guarantee*, including:
Drivers always receive at least an amount equal to 120% of minimum wage, plus 30 cents per mile compensation toward expenses, with the potential to earn more and no limits on how much drivers can make.

*Health care contribution*equal to 100 percent of the average employer payment toward a Covered California Plan, or $367 per month to a driver on average.
Drivers start earning this amount at 15 hours per week and reach the full amount at 25 hours per week
Drivers can earn multiple contributions from multiple companies
The health care provision in Proposition 22 are more generous than state and federal laws, which only require health care to be provided to those working more than 30 hours per week, with no benefits for part time workers.

*Occupational accident insurance to cover on-the-job injuries*
*Automobile accident and liability insurance*
*Protection against discrimination and sexual harassment*

*I urge all of you to keep an open mind. We all love rideshare, so lets keep it...but lets keep changing and getting better!*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> *Proposition 22 Protects Right of App-Based Rideshare & Delivery Drivers to Choose Flexible Work as Independent Contractors*
> 
> Get the facts:
> 
> ...


PIZZA DELIVERY IS NOT THREATENED . . .


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Not perfect by any means but Prop 22 CAN be Amended and Drivers remain free to work when they want, stop when they want.


Under AB5 you WILL be assigned shifts ..you will work when Uber tells you too or you will be out of a "Job"...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Wow Em you came out of retirement! I have missed seeing that Avatar picture pop up but your posts are better when that biting humor is deployed.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Anyone want to take bets when Karen Stein shows up?


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Wow Em you came out of retirement! I have missed seeing that Avatar picture pop up but your posts are better when that biting humor is deployed.


I recall the biting humor was antiphonal.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

No time for humor, sorry. This is literally life and death!

Logic brothers and sisters

Something is essential if it is absolutely necessary, like food or water
Governments in all 50 US States have determined Uber and its services are essential to people
Dara has been very clear that without Prop 22 Uber will need to shut down under AB5
Therefore vote yes on 22 or we all die!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> No time for humor, sorry. This is literally life and death!
> 
> Logic brothers and sisters
> 
> ...


I thought you would have cashed out by now. If Uber fails Amazon or Google or someone else will pick up the ball and run with it.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> This is literally life and death!
> Therefore vote yes on 22 or we all die!


Let's not get crazy here. How will AB5 cause me to die??


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Dara has been very clear that without Prop 22 Uber will need to shut down under AB5
> Therefore vote yes on 22 or we all die!


Let Uber die. All it has demonstrated is that it is terrible at running a rideshare business. 10 years in, millions of customers, billions in revenue, market leader and it still can't make a profit. Let it fail and make way for the rideshare 2.0 companies.

And no, nobody is going to die if Uber fails.

Regarding Uber's earnings guarantee - my post here explains why it is devoid of value:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/ubers-prop-22-earnings-guarantee-explained.411939/


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Wow Em you came out of retirement!


You beat me to it. The polls must be going hard against F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft*..............either that or the rent is due and the savings have run out.












emdeplam said:


> No time for humor, sorry. This is literally life and death!


If F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* truly had "no time for humour":, they would not be paying us the joke rates that they are. F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* brought this on themselves. Let them collapse. Perhaps their successors will learn from it and undestand that the customer must pay the cost of doing business and the contractors need to be paid properly.



emdeplam said:


> Logic brothers and sisters


The joke rates that F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* pay to their contractors are completely devoid of logic. The failure of those two to compel the customer to pony up is further devoid of economic logic.



emdeplam said:


> Something is essential if it is absolutely necessary, like food or water[


What is essential to human beings is not just what you named, but add clothing and shelter. The jokingly illogical rates that F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* pay to their contractors preclude the purchase of the foregoing.



emdeplam said:


> without Prop 22 Uber will need to shut down under AB5


............and your complaint is_________________________________________________________________________?



emdeplam said:


> Therefore vote yes on 22 or we all die!







F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* die, not us. If you consider that California has an economy larger than most nations, if those two shut down on a Monday, by Wednesday there will be fifty TNCs trying to onboard drivers and ten of them will be sending out pings by Friday. Hopefully, those new TNCs will learn from the demise of those two.

I have little doubt that the new TNCs will list shilling and trolling in one or two of the job descriptions.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> No time for humor, sorry. This is literally life and death!
> 
> Logic brothers and sisters
> 
> ...


" and the New World Rises
From the Ashes of the Old" . . .


----------



## EndofUber (Nov 8, 2019)

It’s all over friends


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> *Proposition 22 Protects Right of App-Based Rideshare & Delivery Drivers to Choose Flexible Work as Independent Contractors*
> 
> Get the facts:
> 
> ...


Sorry im not going to be taking any advise from a 21 year old that lives in africa that doesnt even have a car.....


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

dauction said:


> Not perfect by any means but Prop 22 CAN be Amended and Drivers remain free to work when they want, stop when they want.
> 
> Under AB5 you WILL be assigned shifts ..you will work when Uber tells you too or you will be out of a "Job"...


Amended by who? Uber? Lyft?

It practically takes an act of God for any changes to be made.

If Prop 22 passes, no one will have any say in how things are run except Uber and Lyft.

No one.

https://ballotpedia.org/California_...tractors_and_Labor_Policies_Initiative_(2020)
"Amending Proposition 22 would require a seven-eights (87.5%) vote in each chamber of the California State Legislature and the governor's signature, provided that the amendment is consistent with, and furthers the purpose of, Proposition 22. Changes that are not considered consistent with, and furthering the purpose of, Proposition 22 would need voter approval.[1]"

"Provided that the amendment is consistent with and furthers the purpose of Prop 22"

In other words, *Benefits Uber and Lyft.*


----------



## SFTraffic (Apr 19, 2016)

No on prop 22. The marketing spin is less than what minimum wage offers. No value to give control of your rights to Uber, Lyft and other app companies.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm for repealing AB5 _except _for the parts damaging to Uber and Lyft.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Blatherskite said:


> I'm for repealing AB5 _except _for the parts damaging to Uber and Lyft.


https://www.jdsupra.com/legalnews/california-legislature-reaches-deal-on-35234/


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

If Uber and Lyft want AB 22 then you should already know it's not a good deal for drivers. 

I'm with fixing loopholes in AB 5 and holding those app companies accountable for their "indie contractor/employee" shell game.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I like that Prop 22 Can be Amended. If Uber/Lyft try to pull a fast one , Drivers can get together and overwhelm California legislators to make amendments.










Proposition 22 would also require the companies to: develop anti-discrimination and sexual harassment policies; develop training programs for drivers related to driving, traffic, accident avoidance, and recognizing and reporting sexual assault and misconduct; have zero-tolerance policies for driving under the influence of drugs or alcohol; and require criminal background checks for drivers. The ballot initiative would criminalize false impersonation of an app-based driver as a misdemeanor.[1]

*Amending Proposition 22 would require a seven-eights (87.5%) vote in each chamber of the California State Legislature and the governor's signature, provided that the amendment is consistent with, and furthers the purpose of, Proposition 22. Changes that are not considered consistent with, and furthering the purpose of, Proposition 22 would need voter approva
*

Also, consider this .. If you think it's bad being an IC for Uber ..what the Hell do you think it would be like being an employee of Uber ! lol


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

dauction said:


> I like that Prop 22 Can be Amended. If Uber/Lyft try to pull a fast one , Drivers can get together and overwhelm California legislators to make amendments.
> 
> View attachment 505519
> 
> ...


*"Proposition 22 would need voter approval"*

How easy do you think it will be to get voter approval for an amendment?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

observer said:


> *"Proposition 22 would need voter approval"*
> 
> How easy do you think it will be to get voter approval for an amendment?


Read and Comprehend....

*Amending Proposition 22 would require a seven-eights (87.5%) vote in each chamber of the California State Legislature and the governor's signature, provided that the amendment is consistent with, and furthers the purpose of, Proposition 22.*

The Only time they would need Voters approval is if the amendment is not consistent with Prop 22


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

dauction said:


> Read and Comprehend....
> 
> *Amending Proposition 22 would require a seven-eights (87.5%) vote in each chamber of the California State Legislature and the governor's signature, provided that the amendment is consistent with, and furthers the purpose of, Proposition 22.*
> 
> The Only time they would need Voters approval is if the amendment is not consistent with Prop 22


Lol, reading comprehension.

*"provided that the amendment is consistent with, and furthers the purpose of, Proposition 22.* "

Anything that does NOT BENEFIT Uber and Lyft would need voter approval.

EVEN IF 87.5% OF BOTH CHAMBERS AND THE GOVERNOR AGREE.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

What I am saying is that Prop 22 is an opportunity to get something that works for everyone....that by having the ability to make amendments Drivers have still retain some leverage. 

Drivers need to get on the Good Side of the Legislators and work with them .. for one ..changing "engaged time" to something that works for drivers as well as Uber. 

Add a firm set your own rates ,etc.. 

To be more independent instead of an employee


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

dauction said:


> What I am saying is that Prop 22 is an opportunity to get something that works for everyone....that by having the ability to make amendments Drivers have still retain some leverage.
> 
> Drivers need to get on the Good Side of the Legislators and work with them .. for one ..changing "engaged time" to something that works for drivers as well as Uber.
> 
> ...


Drivers won't be able to do diddly squat with legislators if Prop 22 passes.

DIDDLY SQUAT.

Any amendment to Prop 22 that benefits drivers WILL HAVE to be approved by voters.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

observer said:


> Drivers won't be able to do diddly squat with legislators if Prop 22 passes.
> 
> DIDDLY SQUAT.
> 
> Any amendment to Prop 22 that benefits drivers WILL HAVE to be approved by voters.


Wrong Wrong Wrong .. read...this is ...Consistent with Prop 22

This is the core of Prop 22..to make drivers truely independent

Since Proposition 22 would consider app-based drivers to be independent contractors and not employees, state employment-related labor laws would not cover app-based drivers. Proposition 22 would enact labor and wage policies that are specific to app-based drivers and companies, including:[1]

So if UBer says they only pay for engaged time..that means Drivers are not truely independent and Drivers should push for an amendment on that


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

dauction said:


> Wrong Wrong Wrong .. read...this is ...Consistent with Prop 22
> 
> This is the core of Prop 22..to make drivers truely independent
> 
> ...


Prop 22 STATES that drivers are only paid for "engaged time".

Good luck trying to pass an amendment if Prop 22 passes.

https://ballotpedia.org/California_...tractors_and_Labor_Policies_Initiative_(2020)


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

observer said:


> Prop 22 STATES that drivers are only paid for "engaged time".
> 
> Good luck trying to pass an amendment if Prop 22 passes.
> 
> ...


Do you have a reading comprehension issue? That is a serious question.

I just spoke about "engaged time " and how that is one of the first things that drivers could get changed through an amendment. How that includes making friends with the legislators (You catch more flies with honey than you do with vinegar)

Drivers need friends in the Legislator ...

Drivers cant change anything GOOD for them without befriending those that have the power to make those changes.

That INCLUDES working with Uber ...yes they are going to work to give as little as possible but right NOW drivers have leverage ..the Last thing Uber wants is to be an employee(should be the last thing drivers want is to be a Uber employee)

So throw a couple propositions out to Legislators AND Uber ..

1. That engaged time is removed and replaced with Min wage per hour logged into the app ad waiting for work.

2. Drivers set on Rates they are allowing it now ..but get in writing with the prop 22 ..

tHE TIME TO DO THIS IS noW WHILE DRIVERS HAVE LEVERAGE 

If those 2 things were changed it would be a win-win for everyone .. Drivers get guaranteed they won't make less than CA minimum wage and have the opportunity to make a hell of a lot more by setting their own rates.(plus work when they want , take vacation when they want ..have additional healthcare etc..)

Uber wins by not having the additional financial burden of having 100,000 new employees..that's a freaking nightmare. If UBer goes away then the drivers just took themselves down with the Ship

And the Politicians can pat themselves on the back for helping to make an agreement that works for everyone


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

dauction said:


> Do you have a reading comprehension issue? That is a serious question.
> 
> I just spoke about "engaged time " and how that is one of the first things that drivers could get changed through an amendment. How that includes making friends with the legislators (You catch more flies with honey than you do with vinegar)
> 
> ...


Serious question, what don't you comprehend about UBER IS BEHIND PROP22 AND THEY WROTE IN "ENGAGED TIME".

Maybe you'll understand it better in caps.

Why would Uber/Lyft change it?

I suggest you hurry and contact your friendly legislator.

Like yesterday.

Don't forget the honey.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

observer said:


> Serious question, what don't you comprehend about UBER IS BEHIND PROP22 AND THEY WROTE IN "ENGAGED TIME".
> 
> Maybe you'll understand it better in caps.
> 
> ...


The problem is drivers like you that simply want to punish Uber and has no real desire to work for what's best for Drivers

NO ONE in their right freaking mind wants to be a Uber employee


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

dauction said:


> The problem is drivers like you that simply want to punish Uber and has no real desire to work for what's best for Drivers
> 
> NO ONE in their right freaking mind wants to be a Uber employee


Whoever said I was a driver?

You're right no one in their "right freaking mind" should want to be an employee of Uber. But it's not up to Uber how to classify its workers.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

OK Emdepalm is voting yes...

DO we need a bigger sign?

She(he?) is almost as big of a shill as i am, i mean come on...


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Wow Em you came out of retirement! I have missed seeing that Avatar picture pop up but your posts are better when that biting humor is deployed.











My favorite troll! &#129303;


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

T


observer said:


> Whoever said I was a driver?
> 
> You're right no one in their "right freaking mind" should want to be an employee of Uber. But it's not up to Uber how to classify its workers.


 You're not a driver then you need to stay the hell out of it and let the drivers decide ..

Employee or Independent.. work when Uber tells you too or work when the driver wants too.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

dauction said:


> T
> 
> You're not a driver then you need to stay the hell out of it and let the drivers decide ..
> 
> Employee or Independent.. work when Uber tells you too or work when the driver wants too.


Sorry, no.

What Uber does will affect all other jobs in California.

AND I AS A TAXPAYER AM UNWILLINGLY SUPPORTING DRIVERS THROUGH MY TAXES. (Wanted to make sure you understood that part).

I'll keep speaking up.

Thank you very much.

Actually, I don't mind drivers using taxpayer provided services. I do mind that UBER doesn't pay its share of taxes to support drivers.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

This thread brought to you by totally-not-a-paid-shill from Lagos, Nigeria.










How much are you being paid per post?

https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-lyft-hired-pr-firms-prop-22-california-ab5-2020-8


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

observer said:


> Drivers won't be able to do diddly squat with legislators if Prop 22 passes.


Politicians listen to voters only when Election Day is close. Even then, they really do not listen, they only pretend to. Politicians always listen to money. Uber and Lyft have money. Drivers do not, thanks largely to the garbage rates that Uber and Lyft pay. Uber and Lyft brought this on themselves. Despite that, they may yet manage to buy this plebiscite. If they fail, and I hope that they do, they will go looking for another means to buy their way our of effective or substantial compliance.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

emdeplam said:


> *Proposition 22 Protects Right of App-Based Rideshare & Delivery Drivers to Choose Flexible Work as Independent Contractors*
> 
> Get the facts:
> 
> ...


Paid Uber troll.



emdeplam said:


> No time for humor, sorry. This is literally life and death!
> 
> Logic brothers and sisters
> 
> ...


Why does someone from Nigeria care about what is happening in CA? Troll. Go away.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> This thread brought to you by totally-not-a-paid-shill from Lagos, Nigeria.
> 
> View attachment 505629
> 
> ...


Lagos, Nigeria...someone truly concerned about Californians.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> This thread brought to you by totally-not-a-paid-shill from Lagos, Nigeria.
> 
> View attachment 505629
> 
> ...


Lagos, Nigeria...someone truly concerned about Californians.



observer said:


> Prop 22 STATES that drivers are only paid for "engaged time".
> 
> Good luck trying to pass an amendment if Prop 22 passes.
> 
> ...


I'm still trying to understand how they determine minimum wage. I drive through areas with no fewer than 5 legislated minimum wages that differ from the state's minimum wage. Is it my home base? The highest of cities where I drive (which is my home city)? Where the trip originates or ends, like the surge price? The calculation may require me to have access to cutting edge AI supercomputer just to determine if Uber is paying me correctly. Prop 22 is written to be as vague as possible in favor of the corporate interests, while AB5 is written to be as vague in favor of the union/regulator interests. Neither is looking out for the worker.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

EastBayRides said:


> Paid Uber troll.
> 
> 
> Why does someone from Nigeria care about what is happening in CA? Troll. Go away.
> ...


From what I read, it's where the pax is picked up.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> No time for humor, sorry. This is literally life and death!
> 
> Logic brothers and sisters
> 
> ...


The reality is most drivers could care less if Uber dies, in fact, most would celebrate its demise.

a new flavor will emerge that hopefully tastes better than the shit they are serving


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Prop 22 you remain independent, read the bill. Much lower pay. Earnings no longer based on Fares. Mileage is only paid at the $0.30 reimbursement rate. Higher pay more than the guaranteed minimum is awarded through incentives and tips.
The proposition is written by attorneys for the benefit of Uber/ Lyft. The pay structure will allow them to start turning a quick profit off of our vehicles.
If Uber is charging $1 a mile and we receive $0.30 a mile, 100000 miles driven of engaged time would generate $100,000. The split is 70/30. $70,000 for rideshare $30,000 for the driver.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Paul Vincent said:


> Prop 22 you remain independent, read the bill. Much lower pay. Earnings no longer based on Fares. Mileage is only paid at the $0.30 reimbursement rate. Higher pay more than the guaranteed minimum is awarded through incentives and tips.
> The proposition is written by attorneys for the benefit of Uber/ Lyft. The pay structure will allow them to start turning a quick profit off of our vehicles.
> If Uber is charging $1 a mile and we receive $0.30 a mile, 100000 miles driven of engaged time would generate $100,000. The split is 70/30. $70,000 for rideshare $30,000 for the driver.


No doubt Prop 22 is written by and for Uber and Lyft, but the competition will also benefit. In addition, if Prop 22 fails, the Legislature will feel emboldened and will never repeal AB5. Passing Prop 22 is the first step in undermining AB5, so I am inclined to vote YES. I like the current earnings structure. It is profitable as a part-time gig. The new pay structure will cause that income to fall to or below minimum wage.



observer said:


> From what I read, it's where the pax is picked up.


If that is the case, I would decline every trip that takes me to a lower pay municipality. I do not want to deadhead back, and I will not allow myself to be trapped in the low pay suburbs.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> No time for humor, sorry. This is literally life and death!
> 
> Logic brothers and sisters
> 
> ...


Hey I am leaving for Lagos next month, and really need a bird sitter for our Parrots and Merlin.

Are you available?


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

Prop 22 proponents believe Uber is spending millions and millions so that they can treat drivers better than the law requires.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Dara has been very clear that without Prop 22 Uber will need to shut down under AB5
Therefore vote yes on 22 or we all die!
[/QUOTE]
Wait!

Tony West runs the legal department.

He advised Dara to make changes and try to pass ABC test. They are appealing now.

They are even given more time to modify their business and make their case that they pass ABC test.

Ab5 does not force them to shut down, they are given time to modify business and appeal. If they loss the appeal then they have been given legitimate time to set up a employee system and start reclassifying drivers.

We will not all die.

In prop 22 it says we can't see contract details or set our own rate, or build client base, based on favorite driver. So prop 22 actually takes away any hope for being a independent contractor.

With AB5 we can see contract details, set rates, and for Tony West to win the appeal and keep us as IC's only a few modifications are needed.

Uber and Tony west can do what it takes to be a 3rd party payment processor and lead generator. Meaning allow drivers to set rates and passengers to choose amongst available options. If there is a issue with part C of the test, drivers could get commercial insurance instead of Uber and Uber could reduce its commission.

We are so close to winning legitimate Independent Contractor rights.

Vote no on 3rd Category!
Vote no to employee!

Yes to Uber changing behavior and Tony West winning appeal.

BAM&#127473;&#127479;&#129346;


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

SatMan said:


> *Column: Uber and Lyft just made their campaign to keep exploiting workers the costliest in history*
> 
> Michael Hiltzik
> September 8, 2020, 2:40 PM CDT
> ...


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

emdeplam said:


> No time for humor, sorry. This is literally life and death!
> 
> Logic brothers and sisters
> 
> ...


Fear is an instrument of control...your Dara know that...politicians have use it for ages..,you will not die if Prop 22 doesn't pass....but you will remain in this fief-dom and continue working for the master who gives you peanut...


----------



## Marcelo Lean (Dec 27, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> *Proposition 22 Protects Right of App-Based Rideshare & Delivery Drivers to Choose Flexible Work as Independent Contractors*
> 
> Get the facts:
> 
> ...





emdeplam said:


> No time for humor, sorry. This is literally life and death!
> 
> Logic brothers and sisters
> 
> ...


Lol,Uber and Lyft will never change their predatory practices,is in their nature,have them had a pinch of decency they would have made changes years ago,The trail of financial disaster and precariousness they've left on thousands of people that believed in them is the very reason for ab5 to pass.I really,really want prop. 22 to fail and believe me if it does the driver for hire job will be a better one.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Yeah i personally think that uber/lyft getting out of the industry is the only way for it to improve.

I know that with min wage that pay would be over $200 for 10 hours,

I know that with prop 22 min wage is 30c a mile 26c a minute "while engaged" which is something uber could easily screw you on, as they always screw us on.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

hey it's edeplam my favorite corporate shill. what's up brother...i think you guys (uber/lyft corporate) missed the boat last march, little late now. i tried to warn ya, either negotiate directly with the drivers through regional unions or you will have to deal with government regulation.

TOO LATE SUCKA!!!


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Dara has been very clear that without Prop 22 Uber will need to shut down under AB5
> Therefore vote yes on 22 or we all die!


Wait!

Tony West runs the legal department.

He advised Dara to make changes and try to pass ABC test. They are appealing now.

They are even given more time to modify their business and make their case that they pass ABC test.

Ab5 does not force them to shut down, they are given time to modify business and appeal. If they loss the appeal then they have been given legitimate time to set up a employee system and start reclassifying drivers.

We will not all die.

In prop 22 it says we can't see contract details or set our own rate, or build client base, based on favorite driver. So prop 22 actually takes away any hope for being a independent contractor.

With AB5 we can see contract details, set rates, and for Tony West to win the appeal and keep us as IC's only a few modifications are needed.

Uber and Tony west can do what it takes to be a 3rd party payment processor and lead generator. Meaning allow drivers to set rates and passengers to choose amongst available options. If there is a issue with part C of the test, drivers could get commercial insurance instead of Uber and Uber could reduce its commission.

We are so close to winning legitimate Independent Contractor rights.

Vote no on 3rd Category!
Vote no to employee!

Yes to Uber changing behavior and Tony West winning appeal.

BAM&#127473;&#127479;&#129346;
[/QUOTE]
I concur 100%. The gig apps could fix their business model and pass the ABC test, but they don't want to. A YES vote guarantees more BS. It may be a gamble, but at least a NO vote offers some hope of change for the better. Don't buy into the scare tactics from U/L. They'll never make drivers employees, or leave CA, or implement work schedules, or any of that nonsense.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

87.5% approval is impossible to get.

50% or politicians agree that they will never be at 87.5% agreement. The other 50% say that they can get 15% support to squash any law.

Whether you think the glass is half empty or half full getting it to 87.5% or capacity is never going to happen.


20 years from now prop 22 will be in non-amendable and still only paying 30c a mile.


It will be easier to strike it down for its absurdity than to amend it.


----------

